# What should be average monthly income to live in Malaysia with family?



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

hi all,

What should be monthly income to live in Malaysia with family?

what is the cost of living in Malaysia - for example - monthly room rent charge?

please suggest. thanks.


----------



## Matteo_ (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi, since I am moving to KL in September with my girlfriend (a lot of Visa problems for her), I have checked the cost of living just surfing the web. In my opinion a good point to start with is NUMBEO. It is a website that gives you an idea of costs (water, milk, gym, taxi, rental etc etc).
I understood that the cost of living really varies and basically it is up to you, I mean that you can survive spending 2000RM per month or you can not be satisfied of your lifestyle spending 10000RM. I found out prices for a nice apartment (2 bedrooms) starting from 3000RM per month.


----------



## RAKA1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Matteo_ said:


> Hi, since I am moving to KL in September with my girlfriend (a lot of Visa problems for her), I have checked the cost of living just surfing the web. In my opinion a good point to start with is NUMBEO. It is a website that gives you an idea of costs (water, milk, gym, taxi, rental etc etc).
> I understood that the cost of living really varies and basically it is up to you, I mean that you can survive spending 2000RM per month or you can not be satisfied of your lifestyle spending 10000RM. I found out prices for a nice apartment (2 bedrooms) starting from 3000RM per month.


2 bedroom furnished apartment is easily available in 1200-1500 range.


----------



## sksportcar (Aug 10, 2014)

Agree with RAKA. I'm currently living in 3 rooms apartment fully finish in KL just RM1000/month. U must survey first go get a good price.


----------



## Matteo_ (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes, it depens.... Now iam in KL and Im living in Mont Kiara in a beautiful condo for 2800 per month


----------

